# My Biggest bass so far...



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

I caught this the same day as my bluegill. I also caught this bass off a 10 inch baby huey worm. I was real close to losing this big fish as it frayed the heck out of my 10 pound test. I don't have a scale so I am not sure how much it weighed...


----------



## Firedawg (Feb 28, 2008)

That's a nice chunky fish, you are smart to conceal your spot!!!


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

Well the main reason I do it is because the neighborhood we fish at is a pretty nice neighborhood. Since I started bass fishing there with my friends we never had any problems. But other fisherman been leaving rubbish everywhere. We clean up all the rubbih when ever we get the chance. But now we are being asked to leave because of the rubbish that other fisherman leave. So the less fisherman the less rubbish.


----------



## GiG_A_BitE (Aug 8, 2008)

Nice bass bigruss.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

> *bigruss (4/5/2009)*Well the main reason I do it is because the neighborhood we fish at is a pretty nice neighborhood. Since I started bass fishing there with my friends we never had any problems. But other fisherman been leaving rubbish everywhere. We clean up all the rubbih when ever we get the chance. But now we are being asked to leave because of the rubbish that other fisherman leave. So the less fisherman the less rubbish.




That is the truth with a lot of places now..That is a nice bass...Keep up the good work


----------



## Firedawg (Feb 28, 2008)

I always bring a grocery bag in my backpackto pick up garbage around the water, and have had people thank me. It is sad that just a few careless people can ruin it for the responsible people.


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

It is also wise to keep a very low profile, keep your voices down and park in an appropriate place in addition to not leaving ANY litter including old fishing line behind. 
So many good places are lost to the public access because of a lack of respect for both private AND PUBLIC property! The actions of a few can ruin the opportunity for many!

Keep On Catchin' 'um, Bigruss!


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

Thats a nice fish....Good catch. Evidently a good choice on that lure for that day.


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

> *BentStraight (4/5/2009)* It is also wise to keep a very low profile, keep your voices down and park in an appropriate place in addition to not leaving ANY litter including old fishing line behind.
> 
> So many good places are lost to the public access because of a lack of respect for both private AND PUBLIC property! The actions of a few can ruin the opportunity for many!
> 
> ...






Yup low profile is the way to go... But after this fish I couldn't resist to Mike Iaconelli it.... LOL


----------



## BassMasterSon! (Feb 18, 2009)

HAHA!


----------



## troygot2fish (Mar 21, 2008)

damn thats a hog HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!:bowdown


----------

